# Chimps believe in God?



## ambush80 (Mar 7, 2016)

http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-03-04/new-behavior-suggests-chimpanzees-may-believe-in-god

http://www.nature.com/articles/srep22219

Seems a bit of a stretch to me bit that's how science works.  You make a hypothesis and then test it.


----------



## 660griz (Mar 7, 2016)

ambush80 said:


> http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-03-04/new-behavior-suggests-chimpanzees-may-believe-in-god
> 
> http://www.nature.com/articles/srep22219
> 
> Seems a bit of a stretch to me bit that's how science works.  You make a hypothesis and then test it.



Word is, they were practicing. They observed a gay chimp working on Sunday. He must be dealt with.


----------



## WaltL1 (Mar 7, 2016)

I hope for the monkeys sake they are emulating the one true religion.


----------



## bullethead (Mar 7, 2016)

In the Planet of the Apes they said they were made in the image of their god.


----------

